# My Axes....



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just a peek ...


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice collection. Here are a few of mine:










Missing from the pic are my Precision Bass, TravelerGuitar, and Martin acoustic.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Love the telecaster .. I need one....


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Really nice collection. That Tele looks like it’s made of Ash wood. Very nice. Hey Johnny I dig that Hollowbody epi you got! Peace!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

That EPI has a great sound... I'm fixin to put some bare knuckle war pigs in it... That should make a difference... He he


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

My Tele is an "Old Pine" or "Indiana Barn" model that came out with the Telebration series of guitars a year or two ago in a limited run of 300 units. It is very light and resonant - even sounds good unplugged. I love the really plain "white wash" finish on it. I had no idea what it was when I went into GC to go play a bunch of Teles. I just kept coming back to that one and she went home with me!


----------

